# Router kabel abgerissen



## philipp00 (5 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Habe einen LORA Gateway bestellt, leider ist mir beim auspacken des Gerät ein Draht von der Platine abgerissen, meint ihr ich kann diesen wieder anlöten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2021)

Wieso abgerissen? Das ist doch ein Stecker und er sieht doch noch gut aus


----------



## philipp00 (5 Januar 2021)

wie wird dieser gesteckt?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> wie wird dieser gesteckt?



Mit Gefühl


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2021)

sieht man doch auf einem deiner Bilder


----------



## philipp00 (5 Januar 2021)

Habs gefunden, war an der flaschen Stelle am ausprobieren.. ;-)

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

